# Anyone Make Lyric Videos?...



## JimF (Apr 29, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone here makes lyric videos or has used someone that does.
I've enquired with a pro level guy who quoted approx $500, but that involves having detailed artwork he can animated etc, which for this EP we don't have. We'd just like some animated lyrics, perhaps with some effect (that cliched floating embers perhaps ).

We don't want it for free, but if the guy that did videos for Aborted and Ingested wants $500, price yourselves accordingly 

If its any interest, the band is an Ancient Aliens themed, melodeath/modern thrash type, with some death metal influences & cheeky synths thrown in. Think "a bad version of The Black Dahlia Murder".

Claim to fame - Our logo was designed by the guy who did Emperor's logo. God knows how we pulled that off!!!







Catharist


----------



## bostjan (Apr 29, 2020)

I think $300-500 is basically the going rate for a professional-looking lyric video, at least in my experience.

What is your budget? I know a few animation people, and I can ask around, and direct them your way.


----------



## JimF (Apr 29, 2020)

To be honest preferably nearer the $300 mark as we have another EP in the works which we'd be splitting our video budget between this EP and the a video for the second, later this year.


----------



## thriveNSuffer (Apr 29, 2020)

I would say you can find something on LinkedIn for ~100 no problem


----------



## JimF (Apr 29, 2020)

Interesting! I'll have a look around. Obviously you get what you pay for but its not like we're very popular


----------



## thriveNSuffer (Apr 29, 2020)

JimF said:


> Interesting! I'll have a look around. Obviously you get what you pay for but its not like we're very popular


You can also talk to popular YouTube channels that do playlists like goregrinder etc they did up a cool album art vid for my band and I was surprised how much better it looked from our OG upload. I wish we had have sent in lyrics and at least had subtitles. 


Check this video what you pay for isn't always what you get and people are willing to create for fair wages.


----------



## JimF (Apr 29, 2020)

Oooh good shout! I'll check that out actually man thanks!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 29, 2020)

Be careful on Fiverr, man. About 90% of the stuff you'll get there is garbage. I have done my fair share of experiments there and, although I had one really great experience there, I encountered about two dozen least-possible-effort suppliers.


----------



## JimF (Apr 29, 2020)

I found a few people on Facebook etc and have reached out to them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 3, 2020)

Christophe has done logos for all of the Metal community, he's an amazing artist and deserves way more recognition for his work, which recently includes Rihanna and Metallica, as well as iconic bands such as Emperor and Dimmu Borgir.

Check out his "Lord Of The Logos" documentary by Luke Hagan,
https://filmfreeway.com/LordoftheLogos


----------



## JimF (Jun 4, 2020)

Amazing! Will definitely check that out. Couldn’t believe how nice he was to deal with. This was probably 15 years ago. Amazing to be able to work with an artist Of his calibre.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 10, 2021)

@JimF any updates on how this ended up going?


----------



## JimF (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes!

We took a chance on a lesser guy who was priced very competitively, and we were blown away by what he achieved. We managed to source very large, hi-res pictures for him to use, which helped, but other than that, the guy is great at what he does!
We can fully recommend YOD Multimedia:
https://www.facebook.com/yodmultimedia/

Here is what we got:


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 10, 2021)

nice man,

FWIW $500 for say 1 day (8hrs) of work is around $62hr. That's definitely not unreasonable for a senior level animator. I'd say that's probably a good average for a senior level artist tbh.


----------



## JimF (Feb 10, 2021)

We paid a LOT less than that!




JimF said:


> We took a chance on a lesser guy who was priced very competitively



Meant to say lesser known! He’s certainly not lesser. Fantastic work!


----------

